# I really like My Little Pony



## philosophstar

Plus, I'm a proud troll, so if I'm feeling particuarly lazy, I'll start a photodump with this:


----------



## philosophstar




----------



## philosophstar




----------



## Mr. H.

Horny little bastards...


----------



## philosophstar

Mr. H. said:


> Horny little bastards...



Man, your gif isn't working.


----------



## philosophstar




----------



## philosophstar




----------



## philosophstar




----------



## Noomi

You're weird.


----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Noomi

Do you guys like torturing horses or something?


----------



## Toro

Noomi said:


> Do you guys like torturing horses or something?



Yes, that's it.  You nailed it.


----------



## Noomi

Toro said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys like torturing horses or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's it.  You nailed it.
Click to expand...


I knew it!!


----------



## philosophstar

Eh. Some of Toro's pics really suck.

But you wouldn't believe the kinky shit I find on tumblr!


----------



## philosophstar

Two-part season finale, actually.


----------



## philosophstar




----------



## philosophstar




----------



## philosophstar




----------



## Toro

I haven't figured out if this is better or worse than the anime philosophsock used to post here.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Dude is a "Brony".  Heard about those freaks on Stern.


----------



## philosophstar

LoneLaugher said:


> Dude is a "Brony".  Heard about those freaks on Stern.



I'm sure you did. Did he examine a stripper's ass this week, or is he too busy with "America's Got Talent"?


----------



## philosophstar




----------

